# Can I supplement fruit fly diet to have them contain more vitamins for my frogs



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

I was thinking if I put some vitamin D and calcium into my fruit fly media that they might have more vitamin sin them. I know fruit flies cant sustain a lot of vitamins and that they usually come from dusting but I was wondering if this would do anything for the frogs?


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the answer is no. But Ed will let you know.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Not a good idea. Some vitamins, like vitamin E, will be stored in the flies, or sequestered, rather than passing through. These levels can be hundreds of times higher than natural. When some vitamin levels get high enough, they can block other vitamins from being taken in and utilized properly. For instance, the vitamin E levels can be sequestered in the flies. Your frog eats enough flies and he has a surplus of vitamin E high enough to block the intake and utilization of vitamin D. Without vitamin D being present, your calcium becomes useless. With a low enough blood calcium level, a little bit of stress can put your frog into seizures and eventual death.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Not a good idea. Some vitamins, like vitamin E, will be stored in the flies, or sequestered, rather than passing through. These levels can be hundreds of times higher than natural. When some vitamin levels get high enough, they can block other vitamins from being taken in and utilized properly. For instance, the vitamin E levels can be sequestered in the flies. Your frog eats enough flies and he has a surplus of vitamin E high enough to block the intake and utilization of vitamin D. Without vitamin D being present, your calcium becomes useless. With a low enough blood calcium level, a little bit of stress can put your frog into seizures and eventual death.


That's what I meant...


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Not a good idea. Some vitamins, like vitamin E, will be stored in the flies, or sequestered, rather than passing through. These levels can be hundreds of times higher than natural. When some vitamin levels get high enough, they can block other vitamins from being taken in and utilized properly. For instance, the vitamin E levels can be sequestered in the flies. Your frog eats enough flies and he has a surplus of vitamin E high enough to block the intake and utilization of vitamin D. Without vitamin D being present, your calcium becomes useless. With a low enough blood calcium level, a little bit of stress can put your frog into seizures and eventual death.


Thank you for this. Once or twice i dumped excess supplements into a ff culture figuring it couldnt hurt. Now i know better.


----------

